# Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Enchantment Cigar Review - iraq



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

you guys know how many cigar stores there are on base in iraq? ...i havent found one yet. all i see is people trying to sell fake cubans to america...

Read the full review here: Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Enchantment Cigar Review - iraq


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

joncaputo said:


> you guys know how many cigar stores there are on base in iraq? ...i havent found one yet. all i see is people trying to sell fake cubans to america...
> 
> Read the full review here: Ashton Virgin Sun Grown Enchantment Cigar Review - iraq


 There werent any cigar stores when I was in Iraq,(circa 2003), but by the time I left iraq on my final rotation before retireing, there were plenty of cigars being sold in commisaary or px. 
they were being sold individually, five packs, and boxes. They were mostly altadis brands, but a whole bunch of machine rolled, white owl, garcia vega, etc. 
They werent selling any humidors or anything, but we improvised as always. 
And god knows what they had for the air force personnel. You would think they were all senators. They probably had cubans shipped in for them, that had been aged 10 years, and pretoasted for them, right before they put the cigar to their precious lips. What a waste. 
And they complained about a 3 month rotation. 
If you sense a little bitterness towards the air force, sorry, I cant hid my disdain for them. They were not sharers and treated everything like a little boys club, while we protected their behinds. 
They didnt even want us in on their "movie night"."share their water" . etc. 
But they slept nice and comfy knowing my men were on the perimeters thirst, and hot, and hungry, while they had birthday cakes and party supplies shipped in.

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Yoda! (Nov 15, 2008)

At Al Assad AB. (Dec.'06 to Dec.'07) the BX had a few Cuesta Reys (VERY DRIED OUT) and some very small humidors. I used a Pelican #1450 with some cigar boxes I begged off the BX guy. When I ordered cigars from the states it would take about a week to get to me. I would let the cigars rest for at least a week to 10 days before firing one up.

I guess now you know why guys join the Air Force...


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Yoda! said:


> At Al Assad AB. (Dec.'06 to Dec.'07) the BX had a few Cuesta Reys (VERY DRIED OUT) and some very small humidors. I used a Pelican #1450 with some cigar boxes I begged off the BX guy. When I ordered cigars from the states it would take about a week to get to me. I would let the cigars rest for at least a week to 10 days before firing one up.
> 
> I guess now you know why guys join the Air Force...


 My wife would ship boxes out(and like you said even then it was a week or 10 days by priority mail). My wife would order the boxes tubos, take one out, and put a drymistat in the box, with a bunch of seasoned cedar strips. 
She left the tubes opened, but included the tops for later on. We would put d.w. on the drymistat(or whatever they were called back them, to keep the cigars humidified. We couldnt be precise on the rh, but a half hour out in that heat and desert air, and the cigars would always fire up. 
I was in tallil afb(one the permimeter) for nine months , this was my last step before deployment to baghdad airport and eventually home. 
The a.f. personnel were not allowed off base, and we were basically not allowed to share in their comforts because of their selffishness, and not feeling part of the us. forces, but a little club. 
But then if they had to convoy from one place to another place, then they became our best buddies, when they werent cowering in the bottom of a truck. As soon as we reached their destination, they didnt know us once again. Thank god for the naval and marine air wings, and the army air personnel. They came down low and slow and supported us. They risked it all, and saved hundreds of marines and their naval ground personnal. )Medics, doctors, observers, etc.
Try to get an a.f. sortie to come down, no way. Its like we,ll report your situation. They were great at bombing from out of sight and out of danger, but wouldnt risk their own hides. I know this sound cruel, but I tell it the way I saw it. 
Much regards Jerry


----------

